# Rados oil?



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

Has anyone ever heard of this stuff?

The video on their site looks pretty amazing, it says it puts lucas oil to shame. I wonder if it really works?

I found it on ebay Frictionless Oil! Kills ALL Competition! See Demo Now! : eBay Motors (item 270543697881 end time Mar-11-10 17:15:42 PST)

but they their website describes more about how it works, its all gibberish to me, maybe you guys will understand it.

Rados Advanced Technologies is the site.

If someone tries it let me know if it works, I will buy a case! lol


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

Whoa how did it replace the text i typed in with link text? Thats crazy I didn't know that was possible


----------

